

Knowledge Across Six Americas - shawndumas
http://environment.yale.edu/climate/files/Knowledge_Across_Six_Americas.pdf

======
lupatus
Didn't the U. of East Anglia hack and Lord Monckton's subsequent report show
that Global Warming was a fraud perpetuated to secure increasing amounts of
research funding, publicity, etc.?

(For those who are going to point out that Climate Change and Global Warming
are not the same thing, the authors of the linked report use the terms as
synonyms.)

